# Is my dog pitbull ?



## bagus (Jul 10, 2018)

Just adopted her. She is very skinny. I hope next week she will be have a normal body
















Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope. That is def not a pit bull. Might have some bull breed in there somewhere. But without a doubt is not a pit bull.


----------



## bagus (Jul 10, 2018)

EckoMac said:


> Nope. That is def not a pit bull. Might have some bull breed in there somewhere. But without a doubt is not a pit bull.


What's the diff?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pedigree. If you don't have one, you don't have an APBT.
Physically, the head, face and ears are all wrong for standard on pretty much any bull breed. 
Like I said, she probably has some bull breed in there, but she is not an APBT. 

She's very cute. I'm curious to see if she grows into those ears.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Best ears I've seen in some time. If it does grow into them it's gonna be a big dog for sure. Welcome to the forum bagus. As stated already, not an APBT.

Joe


----------

